# Photo Thread..."Show me YOUR war face"



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

So, every time I see this picture, it cracks me up. It made me think that it might be fun to start a thread showing off our own dogs "war faces" So, here it goes. 



A couple of the boys


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A couple more 






Let's see what you've got


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey at her "meanest" ...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome photos Shell and Dog Person. Zoey is going to have to keep working on the "mean look" ha ha


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I miss Caleb being this small.... Anyway this is te only war face I have on on my phone,lol. Very intimidating I know 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I love the war faces. Those Rotties look menacing. 

Kairi doesn't really have a war face. She is more a of silent plotter than a warrior. 

Plotting:


GRR!


That's the best she's got.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I can do this - Man I can do this (and will be editing photos in to avoid moderation)





























The others don't have war faces. They have these:








What's a facial expression Jack.









HAPPY! JOYFUL!WHEE!









And derp.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Grraaaaawr! by grinningd0g, on Flickr


My Pet Dinosaur by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali









Kaytu









Everest









Zebulon


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

This was three(!) weeks ago, but he does the same thing: huge adorable eyes, lifting the front lip getting his widdle fierce face all wrinkly. I've realised that it's easy to tell if he actually wants to cuddle or if he'll turn into devil spawn and bite all around, it all depends on whether or not his lip is twitching ever so slightly.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

One of my favorites of all time. These two can get to looking pretty nasty when they're playing together.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Hahaha found this one, too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome shots, all of you! Dogs do make the best "war faces" when they are playing, they can look so mean. 

ForTheLoveOfDogs: Yeah, the might look menacing but if you knew then, you would laugh at how NOT menacing they are.  


Keep them coming, Y'All, I know we have a lot more war faces out there in dogforums land. 

A couple more to encourage others


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Looks like he was growling but he was chewing on a stick,lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyQ (Sep 28, 2014)

Lincolns war face!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Those are both great War Faces!!! 

NancyQ That is an amazing action photo, caught at just the right moment. Was it on purpose or a good catch? I wouldn't want to be that ball with those teeth coming at me. ha ha


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The beast.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Not a good pic but...


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a few war face photos!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Foresthund that picture in front of the Christmas tree is hilarious "BACK OFF GRINCH, THERE WILL BE A CHRISTMAS" 

Everyone these photos are awesome. LOVE the war faces. KEEP THEM COMING>


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ranger and my brother's dog Poppy:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Tainted said:


>


Holy Smokes now THAT is a war face. ha ha Great photo. Amazing what our much loved pups look like in a split second.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Inga said:


> Holy Smokes now THAT is a war face. ha ha Great photo. Amazing what our much loved pups look like in a split second.


It's amazing isn't it? I have a photo on our fridge of Ranger in which NO ONE can believe it's him...he was playing with my brother's dog and I snapped the photo at the exact right second. He looks terrifying.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

cujo


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

SDRRanger said:


> cujo



Right? THOSE are amazing shots. They look really mean but I know they were just playing. Adding the glowing green eyes from the flash and that is a scary look. Beautiful dogs and amazing pictures for sure.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Inga said:


> Right? THOSE are amazing shots. They look really mean but I know they were just playing. Adding the glowing green eyes from the flash and that is a scary look. Beautiful dogs and amazing pictures for sure.


Thank you. They are so noisy when they play but so happy about it. It sounds scary if one doesn't know them and/or dogs well but I love the contrasts between pictures like the ones above and the calmness of one like the below since I've met a few people who wouldn't believe it could possibly be the same dogs, ya know?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't have any 'war faces' from Sydney... but since I take SO MANY pictures at work, here's a couple I found. They're not my dogs, but I love them just the same.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Tainted said:


>


Holy crap! This one actually scared me lol

Eko tried, but he's nit very good at it. Xena is better but could use some more practice lol.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Inga said:


> Holy Smokes now THAT is a war face. ha ha Great photo. Amazing what our much loved pups look like in a split second.





Sarah~ said:


> Holy crap! This one actually scared me lol


LOL. She's a nut, that's for sure!


----------



## NancyQ (Sep 28, 2014)

Inga said:


> Those are both great War Faces!!!
> 
> NancyQ That is an amazing action photo, caught at just the right moment. Was it on purpose or a good catch? I wouldn't want to be that ball with those teeth coming at me. ha ha


It was a planned action photo. I try to get a lot of action shots of him because hes got such a dramatic bite when he plays with his chuck it. Heres more war faces/action shots




























Malinois are typically very crazy about their balls! He loves his chuck it ball hes had the same one for 4 years and counting they never break haha


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia about to bite my hand in play

bitey by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Doing her thing.

DSC_0944 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Hank just... all the time.

bite by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Logan doesn't have a war face. He's just a total goofball.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I don't have any 'war faces' from Sydney... but since I take SO MANY pictures at work, here's a couple I found. They're not my dogs, but I love them just the same.


So. much. want!


Anger before the war face.


He always shows his teeth and growls when he is gloating

I wish I had some of his real war face.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Some great pics in this thread, a few are truly the stuff of nightmares lol

These are the best I have of Chester's, from when he got to see his brother again at Pawlooza a while back.










Going in for a chomp.










Chester's brother showing off his war face.










Chester's brother showing he can still give a good chomp even when he's upside-down.










Mutual bitey-face between Chester and his brother.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

NancyQ said:


> Lincolns war face!



OMG this is the best photo ever! Awesome shot!! I love it.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmmm....gotta see what I might have to fit a war thread...


IMG_2160a by rzyg, on Flickr


I think my war faces are pretty mild compared to most on here...lol
IMG_5874a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_5396b by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow these war faces are very very impressive lol!

This is as fierce as Meeko gets most of the time:


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Either she wants the ball or to rip my face off...maybe a little of both...hmmm.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

dogsule said:


> Hmmm....gotta see what I might have to fit a war thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think in this one, they are planning the war. ha ha

A LOT of great war faces. I know there are more out there, Keep them coming


----------

